# Protection et Mode de Vie > Vidéos de Sensibilisation et Information >  Les faux sauvetages sur YouTube

## Jo_77

Bonjour,

Je ne sais pas trop où poster ça, j'espère ne pas m'être trompée.

Je suis encore sous le choc, parce que j'en ai vu passer plein de ces vidéos de "sauvetages" animaliers, et en réalité, *les regarder ne fait que remplir les poches de gens qui torturent ces animaux*...

Cette vidéo dénonce ces faux sauvetages. C'est en anglais, mais pour résumer, il expose ces chaînes qui se font de l'argent en simulant des sauvetages, c'est assez facile de voir que ce sont les mêmes animaux, et c'est grossier, ils vont jusqu'à mettre en scène des cochons d'Inde dans des terriers et attaqués par un serpent... Et puis c'est plus que suspect de tomber "par hasard" sur autant d'animaux à sauver, parfois dans des situations peu probables. Ces gens mettent délibérément des animaux en danger pour des vues... Ils ne se cachent même pas, se copient les uns les autres, changent de nom lorsqu'ils sont trop exposés. YouTube ne réagit pas aux signalements.

Attention, les images sont parfois assez dures. *Cette vidéo est informative, ce n'est pas un de ces arnaqueurs* :




Les signalements à YouTube ne donnent rien. Et ironiquement c'est cette vidéo qui dénonce qui a été limitée en audience... Ça fait des mois que ça dure et que les vidéos se multiplient (et sont de pire en pire... Certains animaux vus dans les vidéos précédentes sont retrouvés morts dans les suivantes...). Bien-sûr les vidéos de ces chaînes de "sauvetage" sont monétisées donc ne les regardez pas, ne les partagez pas non plus.

Maintenant question : *qu'est-ce qu'on peut faire à notre niveau ?*

----------


## Ptite Chouette

C'est tellement révoltant, ça me dégoute... j'ai vu aussi une vidéo d'un youtubeur français dénonçant ces mêmes chaînes qui se servent plusieurs fois de chatons / chiots et les mettent en danger de mort dans de nombreuses vidéos. Je ne sais pas ce qu'on peut faire, nous, à part ne pas regarder, ou signaler peut-être.

----------


## phacélie

https://www.internet-signalement.gou...l!input.action  ?

https://www.ffpanimale.fr/signaler-u...-sur-internet/

----------


## Jo_77

Ça va être long, mais je vais tenter, merci phacélie !
En fait je pense que le mieux serait de signaler à plusieurs. Après, je ne sais pas si la juridiction française va pouvoir y faire grand chose, c'est YouTube, donc Google... Quand je vois qu'ils arrivent déjà pas à faire respecter les impôts... :/

----------


## France34

Il faudrait qu'on sache les pseudos des auteurs des fausses vidéos :" animalrescue "," petsrescue" ou autres . On ne les regarderait pas .

----------


## Jo_77

Oh, je n'avais pas vu la réponse !

À défaut vous pouvez *bloquer* ces utilisateurs via leur page (leurs noms n'arrêtent pas de changer quand ils sont trop exposés, mais continuent leurs méfaits, pour la plupart) comme ça vous ne pouvez pas tomber dessus par inadvertance surtout si vous regardez beaucoup de vidéos d'animaux ça peut arriver à cause de l'algorithme de YouTube.

Ce sont ceux-là dont parle la vidéo (les liens sont dans le descriptif mais j'ai enlevé ceux qui ont tout effacé/changé le contenu pour autre chose sans rapport) :


Animal Rescue SK - https://www.youtube.com/user/aaedlocu/videos
Rescue Kitty - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCGA...hSKIW0eA9ZMNJQ
Wilderness Like 2020 - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCKe...mSWVMHb3vhR7ow
Wilderness Life - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCKe...mSWVMHb3vhR7ow
Love Animals US - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCJA..._r5NlvAAnG2Jxg
Pets Rescue Club - https://www.youtube.com/user/Aleja0211w/featured
Rescue In Public" - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCC7...dJcAc8UmPz7bNg
Monkey Munki - https://www.youtube.com/user/TheStrickelandsvideo

----------


## Kyt's

YOUTUBE EXPLOITE LA TORTURE DES ANIMAUX

----------


## Kyt's



----------


## Jo_77

pffff YouTube est super réactif pour les copyrights mais alors pour la vie de ces animaux, ils s'en moquent c'est honteux !!

----------


## MessiahTucker

Bonjour ! Je suis très intéressé par ce sujet ! Plusieurs personnes se font passer pour des organisations de sauvetage d'animaux en ce moment dans le but de récolter de l'argent, sans vraiment aider les animaux. Ils mettent en place des mises en scène de maltraitance ou de danger pour les animaux, et se filment en train de les secourir pour poster ces vidéos sur YouTube ou Instagram. Ainsi, leur réputation saméliore rapidement avec les millions de vues quils accumulent sur ces plateformes, et ils transforment ensuite leurs comptes en une source de collecte de dons. En réalité, ils recherchent des vidéos qui date de plusieurs années et qui ont suscité beaucoup dengagement sur les réseaux sociaux, puis ils les republient sur leurs propres comptes. La pratique de la republication de contenu est légale daprès les informations que jai vu sur https://create.vista.com/it/create/instagram-stories/ si la vidéo en question est libre de droit. Il y a aussi licence Creative Commons qui est éligible sur la plateforme YouTube. En gros, si on veut vraiment aider les animaux en danger, il est important de faire des recherches sur l'organisation de sauvetage avant de faire un don. Cest comme lors dun achat en ligne, il faut dabord vérifié si le site web est fiable ou non. En fait, de nos jours de plus en plus darnaqueur rodent sur internet.

----------

